# How to adjust your camera settings for taking pictures under HID lighting



## Hackerman (May 29, 2014)

My pics were always yellow. Even with the flash, it was hard to get a nice pic under HID. Especially sodium.

So, I did a little testing and reading and I came up with a very simple solution.

My camera is a cheapo 10 year old digital and it has this setting so the chances of your camera having it are probably high.

It's called white balance. Bring up your cameras menu and look for "White Balance". Under that menu is 4 choices, Daylight, Overcast, Tungsten Light and Florescent Light.

Set it for Tungsten and let me know how it works for you.

Below are 5 pics. The first is at auto mode. The second is Florescent mode without a flash. The third is Florescent mode with a flash. The fourth is Tungsten mode without a flash and the last (and best) is tungsten mode with the flash.

Just FYI to help you take better pictures of your ladies. 

View attachment camsettings-1.jpg


View attachment camsettings-2.jpg


View attachment camsettings-3.jpg


View attachment camsettings-4.jpg


View attachment camsettings-5.jpg


----------



## P Jammers (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. Gotta say that is the first time I have seen a shoe rack used to scrog.


----------



## Hackerman (May 31, 2014)

LOL. Yeah, that Sativa I have been growing for 4 decades is wild so it it tall and bushy, and the buds are big and heavy. I used stakes for years and then about 30 years ago, I hung that shoe rack there and have been using it ever since. Works like a charm. LOL


----------



## BenfukD (May 31, 2014)

:rofl:

Bet that pissed off the ole lady .   what ya do with all those shoes?:giggle:


----------

